# Bow season



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

Well boys and girls, only 6 weeks away, better get the stands brushed in. Anyone have any good game cam pics? Going to check mine this evening.


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Wrong place*

I realize I posted in the wrong place, but I would have thought some bowfisherman bowhunt as well???


----------



## Johnny V E (May 26, 2010)

They do, just don't have to brush their stands in....


----------

